

Ask HN: What should I do with my wildduck.ca domain? - zio99

So I saw this question here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4131334 and thought I'd ask HN's thoughts on what comes to your mind when you see <i>Wild Duck.</i><p>To me, Wild Duck's an exquisite menu option at a high-class restaurant, the kind of restaurant that gives you the duck's entire CV, it's free-run, corn-fed, good at tennis, wear's a leather jacket, smokes a cigar and it's served on a bed of rice, you know 'cuz it's tired from all that late night partying.<p>But... what do you think?
======
pktm
Private/bespoke hunting trips, perhaps? I know that in the southern US at
least, private land owners rent out a small cabin to hunters during duck
season. I imagine there's a wider market for arranging such things that
doesn't depend on knowing a guy who knows a guy.

